# FORciNG TLS/SSL



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 25, 2020)

Does anyone know of a good forum for security discussions. Securing e-mail. E-mail servers etc?

Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2020)

Just adding TLS/SSL doesn't secure your server. It only protects the communication with the server against potential eavesdroppers. Still a good idea to implement of course but it doesn't prevent your mailserver from getting abused by spammers (or other kinds of abuse) for example. 

What do you want to know? Many people here know how to properly set up a mailserver. Any mailserver in particular you have in mind? There are different servers you could run, all of them have their own pros and cons.


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 25, 2020)

Actually I would like my own private mail-server. But it's to much work for a beginner.
And than you have to set the right folder permissions and all that stuff as well as monitor your server. Its a lot to learn and a lot of mistakes to be done. 
I would need my e-mails to encrypted on the server itself to be somewhat secure. Because I would not be able to keep intruders away.

I'd like to learn more about mail-servers


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2020)

Do you have a simple home network? At least something you can put a few machines on. That's probably enough to play with. Just make sure the mail server can't connect to the outside world and vice versa. Setting up a mailserver is certainly not an easy task, it's quite easy to turn it into an open relay that's going to be abused by spammers. But if you keep it only on your local network it can't do any harm and you will be able to try various different setups. 

That's how most of my home network started. Get a few surplus machines, doesn't need to be powerful machines, any old thing with a bit of memory and some harddisk space will do fine. Read a lot of documentation and just started hacking away. I would start by learning about the SMTP protocol. That's the most important protocol for email. It's a fairly simple protocol, it's not difficult to understand.


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 25, 2020)

This is gonna take time away from my guitar  but its gonna be fun. Great advice. I love this aboutBSD. Old computers being faster than new Macbook Air's


----------

